
Facebook destroys billions of dollars of shareholder value with their OSS - jxub
https://medium.com/@daxaxelrod/facebook-destroys-billions-of-dollars-of-shareholder-value-with-their-open-source-projects-ec2548ea83ea
======
minimaxir
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18264590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18264590)

~~~
jacoblambda
It is however I believe they are reposting it because the second half of the
article just came out and completely changes the intent.

~~~
minimaxir
That was also submitted.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18267838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18267838)

~~~
jacoblambda
oh I stand corrected then.

------
apsdsm
Not sure if the author is for OSS or against now...

